# GDL BnB's



## jim42 (Sep 26, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a nice, but not to expensive, Bed N Breakfast in GDL?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Google will find them for you, but you will probably find much better rates at some of the hotels in Centro, where you will be able to walk the historic district and catch tour buses for a look at the broader city.


----------



## jim42 (Sep 26, 2008)

RVGRINGO said:


> Google will find them for you, but you will probably find much better rates at some of the hotels in Centro, where you will be able to walk the historic district and catch tour buses for a look at the broader city.


Thank you. I will try the hotels in centro.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

One of the most centrally located hotels with old world charm is the Hotel Frances: HOTEL FRANCES Guadalajara.
Many of these older hotels are moderately priced and convenient for those without a car. They are also harder to find on the internet, as many don't have websites.


----------



## Gringo Dog (Dec 13, 2010)

I have heard very nice things about this B&B in Tlaquepaque from several readers, but I have not visited it myself. (It is pet friendly, btw).

Quinta Don Jose B&B
www.quintadonjose.com
Tel: 800-700-2223 MX
Tel: 866-629-3753 US
[email protected]


----------

